# No wax worms? Come on Gander



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

Can't believe this time of year Gander in Grandville doesn't have any. A poor selection of ice lures as well. Not a good idea with Cabela's around the corner. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

I had the same issue

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

Did find some at Meijer. They don't look healthy but will have to do. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

One of the many reasons to search out, find and support the local Mom & Pop sports and bait shops.


----------



## MXZ Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

Burksee said:


> One of the many reasons to search out, find and support the local Mom & Pop sports and bait shops.


It really sucks when you want minnows. KD outdoors is the only place i can think of between novi and the white lake area for bait. Gas stations don't even have good live worms. their usually dead and left over from the year before.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I think they are purposely not overstocking. With Cabelas opening down the road, they will be phasing into one GR store, and it wont be the grandville one.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I was at the Gander in Novi on Saturday and again yesterday...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MXZ Mike said:


> It really sucks when you want minnows. KD outdoors is the only place i can think of between novi and the white lake area for bait. Gas stations don't even have good live worms. their usually dead and left over from the year before.


Which lake are you fishing? There's Mitchell's in Highland on Duck Lake Rd just across from the DNR ramp and the Duck Lake Party store just north of there at Duck Lake and Davista. Six Lakes on Cooley Lake Rd in White Lake and Holden's Party Store on Milford Road across from entrance to Kennsington.


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

MXZ Mike said:


> It really sucks when you want minnows. KD outdoors is the only place i can think of between novi and the white lake area for bait. Gas stations don't even have good live worms. their usually dead and left over from the year before.


Check out Boys of Fall outfitters off Benstein rd in wixom. They should have a good selection.


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

MXZ Mike said:


> It really sucks when you want minnows. KD outdoors is the only place i can think of between novi and the white lake area for bait. Gas stations don't even have good live worms. their usually dead and left over from the year before.


There is also a shop on union lake rd just south of cooley lake rd.


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

the grandville gander is phasing away from fishing. Was there Sunday and one of the employees said they will focus more on guns/hunting stuff. Fishing stuff is already marked 25% off to get rid of there fishing inventory.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

KMR1984 said:


> There is also a shop on union lake rd just south of cooley lake rd.


Buck Bass - Save On Everything
www.saveoneverything.com/merchant/Buck-Bass/13680/121978/
Buck Bass. 1560 Union Lake Road Commerce Twp., MI 48382. Phone: (248) 360 -4000 www.buckbass.com. View Locations on Map. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Grandville Gander is a joke... :rant:


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Gander mountain is the worst sporting good store ever.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Burksee said:


> One of the many reasons to search out, find and support the local Mom & Pop sports and bait shops.


...and you're more apt to find bait that doesn't look like it's on its death bed at your friendly neighborhood mom and pop shop.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

broad1kj said:


> Gander mountain is the worst sporting good store ever.


they s***


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know who controls the stores but within the next two weeks all the ice gear will be half off and they will be putting out the spring stuff.I laugh when I use to go in the store and would see salt water gear on the shelf.I give my buisness to franks greatoutdoors they appreciate and cater to there customers.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## perchslayer99 (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah u need to get everything online now but at least u have it that way, and have more choices online for bait AND tackle


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

broad1kj said:


> Gander mountain is the worst sporting good store ever.


X2
That place is full of useless china trinkets. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Another thing I dislike about Gander is that many items both hunting and fishing are labeled as Gander Mountain gear such as fishing rods, backpacks, clothing and so on. It is over priced china made garbage. I now purchase my gear and bait from local shops or buy american made online. 

There service is also horrible.

I have $40 in gift cards and cannot find anything I want, so I sold them online at a gift card website.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

